# Outers Hickory Smoker (little chief clone) what can I make in it?



## hawtsauc3 (Sep 2, 2016)

So we are having a garage sale at my grandmas to get rid of a bunch of stuff and i found an old outer's smoker in the back of one of her sheds. Before selling it, i'm curious what exactly could someone make in one of these? It looks like from searches it only gets up to around 165 degrees for temp but I would like to keep it if there's something I could actually smoke (that i'd enjoy). I have an EBC for chicken and such so I can do two separate if the options justify it, but i'm not sure what exactly you make with a smoker temp of 165 degrees. 

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2016)

It would be good for sausage, or cold smoking.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 2, 2016)

What Al said.  When colder weather hits, you could possibly do cheese as well, just watch the temps.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 2, 2016)

Would be great for fish as well.  You could always get one of those smoker blankets for the winter time or a large cardboard box to help retain the heat.


----------

